# Hartnäckige Software löschen



## MICHI123 (10. Oktober 2006)

*Hartnäckige Software löschen*

Hi,
hab da nen problem, hab ausversehen was installiert, was nun nicht mehr verschwindet. 
Das sind gleich mehrere Programme irgendwie, das eine VirusBurst oder so, das andere irgenwas mit "alert" leider ist der eintrag verschwunden x_X kanns also nicht nachschlagen. Dann noch als "internet explorer security plugin 2006" und "internet security add-on" und "public messenger ver 2.03" lässt sich alles nicht deinstallieren. 
Das Programm lässt sich nicht über die Softwareliste installieren, dort kam die Ansage, ich müsse neustarten zum deinstallieren. Hab nach langem zögern auf OK geklickt, reboot, und das prog war immernoch da:
es erscheint in der taskleist als gelbes Kreuz in blauer Kugel, und wechselt sich mit einem gelben Fragezeichen ab (blinkt die ganze zeit -.-). Es teilt mir alle par minuten mit per sprechblase, das mein system verseucht sei, ich solle diese software kaufen und das damit deinstallieren. wenn ich draufklicken öffnet sich diese homepage: http://www.virusburst.com/?aff=334 WARNUNG! NICHT DOWNLOADEN WAS DIE ANBIETEN!

Ok, im Taskmanager ist der Prozess dazu nicht zu finden, aus der Softwareliste ist der eintrag verschwunden, das prog nervt aber noch in der taskleiste.   
Scans mit Ad-Aware, Spybot und löschen aller reg einträge mit regcleaner haben nichts gefunden/nicht geholfen. Auch Viren wurden laut AVG-antivir nicht gefunden. (obwohl mir das drecksprog ja erzählt ich hätte welche)
Laut tuneuputilities2004 gibt es auch nur prozesse die ich haben will und kenne im systemstart, und in den prozessen. 
Den Ordner wo sich der scheiß hininstalliert hat konnte ich nicht ganz löschen, der ordner ist nun angeblich leer, aber lässt sich wegen "zugriff verweigert" nicht löschen.

was kann ich tun? Danke im Vorraus

cya


----------



## Dumbi (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hartnäckige Software löschen*

http://www.ewido.net/de/
Damit konnte ich bisher wirklich _jeden_ Dreck entfernen.


----------



## MICHI123 (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hartnäckige Software löschen*



			
				Dumbi am 10.10.2006 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.ewido.net/de/
> Damit konnte ich bisher wirklich _jeden_ Dreck entfernen.


ah, auch aus dem hause grisoft, das versuch ich sofort mal


----------



## MoinIhrLuschen (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hartnäckige Software löschen*

http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_18414122.html
Auch dieses Prog. löscht alles was sich weigert


----------



## lebys88 (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hartnäckige Software löschen*



			
				MoinIhrLuschen am 10.10.2006 20:50 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_18414122.html
> Auch dieses Prog. löscht alles was sich weigert


Nun haste Schon  versucht unter Ausführen 
mscofig 
einzugenen!
Ok 
dann Systemstart da musste das Pogramm auftauchen!
Da dann erst das häkchen weg
vom system start!
Okey neu Starten !
Dann das Gleiche nochmal und mit rechter maustaste da das pogramm Löschen,dANACH UNTER SUCHEN UND sOFTWARE DIE pOGRAMM NAMEN EINGEBEN.
Alles was nicht in Software unter Systemsteuerung auftAUCHT 
SOLLTE MIT SUCHEN IRGENDWO AUFTZAUCHEN!
Rechter Mausklick und ab in den Mülleimer!
Nun Falls beim Deinstalieren dabei ein Par Systemdateien mit den Bach ruter gehen!Pech!
Dann Heißt es für Dich wohl Leider FORMATIEREN!
Game Over!**FG**
Denn da würde ich hier Stunden Sitzen um die mit dire die
wieder einzureihen!
Das was du mir Beschreibst!
Was Du Hast!
Denke ich mal endweder Greenpeas Fan oder Nakedeis!
Da haste Dir das Gute Teil Eingefangen!
Wobei Nakedeis für dich besser währen!
Denn bei Greenpeas Gehen dir nach & Nach Die Fesplatten Cluster über den Jordan!
D.H.
Du musst in etwa 6 Monaten Dir eine Neue Kaufen!
Ich hoffe ich Konnte Dir hiermit Helfen!


----------



## airbuspilot (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hartnäckige Software löschen*



			
				lebys88 am 11.10.2006 16:38 schrieb:
			
		

> MoinIhrLuschen am 10.10.2006 20:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was sollen "Greenpea*ce* Fan" und "Nakedeis" bitte sein ?
Viren? Darüber würde ich nich mutmaßen.. ^^

offtopic:
Dein Text ist verdammt schwer zu lesen...


----------



## MICHI123 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hartnäckige Software löschen*



			
				lebys88 am 11.10.2006 16:38 schrieb:
			
		

> MoinIhrLuschen am 10.10.2006 20:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dazu fällt mir nur ein: *WTF???* sorry, aber ich verstehe nicht, was du mir mitteilen möchtest...

btw: hab das prog weggekriegt. 
thx


----------

